
This Is What Your Professors Really Think About You Leaving Academia - aaronbrethorst
http://io9.com/this-is-what-your-professors-really-think-about-you-lea-1602546952
======
dbpokorny
Academia in the USA has been a joke since 1949 when the loyalty oath was
instituted. Since then, the entire academic sector has been R&D for the
military industrial complex. Professors are not to be trusted. They have been
working in a corrupt system too long.

